# La casa di Carta. Serie tv (Netflix)



## Tifo'o (22 Marzo 2018)

Serie tv spagnola questa davvero mostruosa. Racconta di un gruppo che si infiltra nella zecca nazionale spagnola. Non voglio raccontare altro perché bisogna godersi questa serie. 

Prima stagione composta da 15 episodi, ora è stata annunciata anche la seconda stagione.


----------



## Raryof (22 Marzo 2018)

Vista tutta d'un fiato 2 mesi fa, molto bella, a chi piacciono le serie tv "al chiuso" la consiglierei senza problemi.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (22 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Serie tv spagnola questa davvero mostruosa. Racconta di un gruppo che si infiltra nella zecca nazionale spagnola. Non voglio raccontare altro perché bisogna godersi questa serie.
> 
> Prima stagione composta da 15 episodi, ora è stata annunciata anche la seconda stagione.



Fantastica serie!. Un idea molto originale.


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Serie tv spagnola questa davvero mostruosa. Racconta di un gruppo che si infiltra nella zecca nazionale spagnola. Non voglio raccontare altro perché bisogna godersi questa serie.
> 
> Prima stagione composta da 15 episodi, ora è stata annunciata anche la seconda stagione.



Bene! Stavo proprio cercando una serie da iniziare.

Bravo [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION], sei il mio spacciatore preferito di serie e film


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2018)

Viste le prime due puntante. Molto belle. Promette bene.

Il professore (pazzo) è Andrea Agnelli @Tifo'o


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Viste le prime due puntante. Molto belle. Promette bene.
> 
> Il professore (pazzo) è Andrea Agnelli @Tifo'o



Più che altro Berlino mi sembrava a tratti Montella


----------



## DrHouse (23 Marzo 2018)

approfitto della segnalazione, speriamo sia di mio gradimento...


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2018)

Finita (purtroppo)!!

Spettacolo! Ma quando inizia la seconda stagione? Ahahahaha

Comunque gli spagnoli sono i veri maestri del thriller e della suspense.


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Finita (purtroppo)!!
> 
> Spettacolo! Ma quando inizia la seconda stagione? Ahahahaha
> 
> Comunque gli spagnoli sono i veri maestri del thriller e della suspense.




*Il 6 aprile al via la seconda stagione

*


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Marzo 2018)

Ho letto che in Italia gli episodi sono stati divisi in maniera diversa. È così? In Spagna sono 15 episodi, usciti tutti l'anno scorso.


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Ho letto che in Italia gli episodi sono stati divisi in maniera diversa. È così? In Spagna sono 15 episodi, usciti tutti l'anno scorso.



Si, come scritto sopra gli altri 6 episodi da aprile.


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si, come scritto sopra gli altri 6 episodi da aprile.



Allora manca poco. Buona visione!


----------



## VonVittel (25 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Serie tv spagnola questa davvero mostruosa. Racconta di un gruppo che si infiltra nella zecca nazionale spagnola. Non voglio raccontare altro perché bisogna godersi questa serie.
> 
> Prima stagione composta da 15 episodi, ora è stata annunciata anche la seconda stagione.



Bella, bella, bella. 
Vista in italiano la prima parte. Non potendo resistere, ho visto in spagnolo la parte finale. 
Molto soddisfatto.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il 6 aprile al via la seconda stagione
> 
> *



Purtroppo non è la seconda stagione ma è la seconda parte quella di Netflix. 

Se si ha visto quella in Spagnolo da 75 minuti tutta la stagione è conclusa, come ho fatto io. Ste serie vanno viste in originale e non tradotte che fanno schifo. Peccato anche se alcune cose sono imperfetti


----------



## admin (26 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non è la seconda stagione ma è la seconda parte quella di Netflix.
> 
> Se si ha visto quella in Spagnolo da 75 minuti tutta la stagione è conclusa, come ho fatto io. Ste serie vanno viste in originale e non tradotte che fanno schifo. Peccato anche se alcune cose sono imperfetti



Sisi, la "seconda serie" in Italia


----------



## Smarx10 (8 Aprile 2018)

Iniziata e finita in 4 giorni. CAPOLAVORO.


----------



## Butcher (8 Aprile 2018)

Terribile. Come fa a piacervi? Ci sono delle vaccate pazzesche.


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2018)

Finita!

Bellissima! Grande professore!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (2 Maggio 2018)

Inizio a vederla adesso su consiglio di amici... vi faró sapere, son curioso!


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Maggio 2018)

Finita adesso, che razza di serie Tv è ??? Fantastica !


----------



## Raryof (3 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Finita adesso, che razza di serie Tv è ??? Fantastica !



Io avevo finito la prima serie (in Italia) mesi fa e ho finito la seconda 5 minuti fa, spaziale, non è calata un pelo dall'inizio alla fine.


----------



## BB7 (30 Maggio 2018)

Sto guardando la 1x5 e penso che mi fermerò qui. Troppe forzature inaccettabili anche per una serie tv. Poi tante scene abbastanza ridicole e prevedibili. E' girato bene comunque ma non capisco tanto clamore, per citarne uno simile la prima stagione di Prison Break è almeno 100 volte meglio. 

Lascio in spoiler l'ultima scena che ho appena visto e che ha fatto traboccare il vaso:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



A parte la tipa incinta finta morta che vabbè non commento ma il direttore? Cioè questo viene colpito da un TIRATORE SCELTO e lo vedo ancora vivo hahaha. Poi vabbè tralasciamo che a questi viene detto di sparare senza aver identificato l'obiettivo. Troppe forzature e scene irreali.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Maggio 2018)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Sto guardando la 1x5 e penso che mi fermerò qui. Troppe forzature inaccettabili anche per una serie tv. Poi tante scene abbastanza ridicole e prevedibili. E' girato bene comunque ma non capisco tanto clamore, per citarne uno simile la prima stagione di Prison Break è almeno 100 volte meglio.
> 
> Lascio in spoiler l'ultima scena che ho appena visto e che ha fatto traboccare il vaso:
> 
> ...



Va beh ma è una serie Tv non un docufilm


----------



## BB7 (30 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va beh ma è una serie Tv non un docufilm



Non è una giustificazione valida. Ogni opera deve essere un minimo credibile nel suo complesso. Se vedo un film di supereroi non mi scandalizzo se qualcuno vola, ma se vedo un film che dovrebbe basarsi su mistero e strategia e poi mi becco (per dirna una) questi che in 3 secondi mettono una cimice negli occhiali del tipo (avevano previsto li portasse immagino) e questo non si accorge di niente la cosa non funziona più. 

Serie oggettivamente piena di forzature causate da pigrizia nella sceneggiatura. In generale anche poco interessanti (viste e riviste) le scene personali dei vari personaggi da quel che ho visto in 5 episodi almeno. Ripeto non capisco il tanto entusiasmo per questo telefilm, poi i gusti sono gusti giustamente


----------



## Butcher (30 Maggio 2018)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Non è una giustificazione valida. Ogni opera deve essere un minimo credibile nel suo complesso. Se vedo un film di supereroi non mi scandalizzo se qualcuno vola, ma se vedo un film che dovrebbe basarsi su mistero e strategia e poi mi becco (per dirna una) questi che in 3 secondi mettono una cimice negli occhiali del tipo (avevano previsto li portasse immagino) e questo non si accorge di niente la cosa non funziona più.
> 
> Serie oggettivamente piena di forzature causate da pigrizia nella sceneggiatura. In generale anche poco interessanti (viste e riviste) le scene personali dei vari personaggi da quel che ho visto in 5 episodi almeno. Ripeto non capisco il tanto entusiasmo per questo telefilm, poi i gusti sono gusti giustamente



oooooh finalmente. Credevo di essere pazzo.


----------



## luis4 (30 Maggio 2018)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Sto guardando la 1x5 e penso che mi fermerò qui. Troppe forzature inaccettabili anche per una serie tv. Poi tante scene abbastanza ridicole e prevedibili. E' girato bene comunque ma non capisco tanto clamore, per citarne uno simile la prima stagione di Prison Break è almeno 100 volte meglio.
> 
> Lascio in spoiler l'ultima scena che ho appena visto e che ha fatto traboccare il vaso:
> 
> ...



si anche io lo trovata un po forzata ma è piacevole da guardare. dopo aver visto breaking bed, black mirror e narcos anche per me è stato un po difficile trovare serie davvero belle


----------



## BB7 (31 Maggio 2018)

La 1x07 con tutte le scene nel autodemolizioni penso siano la cosa più ridicola che io abbia mai visto, un misto di clichè ed assurdità. Finisce qui la mia avventura con questa serie


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Maggio 2018)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Sto guardando la 1x5 e penso che mi fermerò qui. Troppe forzature inaccettabili anche per una serie tv. Poi tante scene abbastanza ridicole e prevedibili. E' girato bene comunque ma non capisco tanto clamore, per citarne uno simile la prima stagione di Prison Break è almeno 100 volte meglio.
> 
> Lascio in spoiler l'ultima scena che ho appena visto e che ha fatto traboccare il vaso:
> 
> ...



La prima stagione di Prison Break è leggenda...


----------



## Raryof (31 Maggio 2018)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Non è una giustificazione valida. Ogni opera deve essere un minimo credibile nel suo complesso. Se vedo un film di supereroi non mi scandalizzo se qualcuno vola, ma se vedo un film che dovrebbe basarsi su mistero e strategia e poi mi becco (per dirna una) questi che in 3 secondi mettono una cimice negli occhiali del tipo (avevano previsto li portasse immagino) e questo non si accorge di niente la cosa non funziona più.
> 
> Serie oggettivamente piena di forzature causate da pigrizia nella sceneggiatura. In generale anche poco interessanti (viste e riviste) le scene personali dei vari personaggi da quel che ho visto in 5 episodi almeno. Ripeto non capisco il tanto entusiasmo per questo telefilm, poi i gusti sono gusti giustamente



Non ricordo bene perché la vidi in dicembre la prima stagione però 'sta cosa della cimice che dici non è così stupida come la stai facendo sembrare, il professore aveva previsto pure quello e aveva previsto pure l'ingresso di un imbucato con gli occhiali, generalmente il poliziotto, poi che la banda o alcuni fossero stati addestrati per inserire una cimice negli occhiali mi è parso abbastanza logico, così come altre scene che forse non hai visto e per quanto poco credibili nella sceneggiattura allacciano le scene dando un senso alle puntate successive e alla trama.
Se volevi dare un parere dovevi finire almeno la prima stagione, così stai parlando senza giudicare i tanti alti di questa serie.
Pure Prison break, regina nel genere, aveva scene che c'entravano poco, poi la trama in tutte le stagioni era sempre la stessa, raffazzonata, infatti le ultime stagioni le ho trovate abbastanza pessime,


----------



## hiei87 (4 Giugno 2018)

Finito da poco di vederla. Dalla seconda metà della prima stagione mi ha preso, perchè, seguendo il meccanismo che ha portato al successo gran parte delle serie tv, infila un colpo di scena e un cliffhanger dietro l'altro e ti costringe ogni volta a guardare l'episodio successivo.
Onestamente, però, a livello di sceneggiatura, dialoghi e regia siamo su livelli mediocri.
Ogni tanto posso sospendere la mia incredulità per voler credere a quanto vedo, ma non posso farlo ogni 10 minuti. In particolare, le storie d'amore nate in 2 giorni che condizionano in quel modo il comportamento dei personaggi sono surreali.
La sensazione poi è di vedere un mosaico di tante cose già viste.
Sono curioso di vedere cosa hanno in mente per la terza stagione, perchè in teoria non ci sarebbe altro da raccontare.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Giugno 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Finito da poco di vederla. Dalla seconda metà della prima stagione mi ha preso, perchè, seguendo il meccanismo che ha portato al successo gran parte delle serie tv, infila un colpo di scena e un cliffhanger dietro l'altro e ti costringe ogni volta a guardare l'episodio successivo.
> Onestamente, però, a livello di sceneggiatura, dialoghi e regia siamo su livelli mediocri.
> Ogni tanto posso sospendere la mia incredulità per voler credere a quanto vedo, ma non posso farlo ogni 10 minuti. In particolare, le storie d'amore nate in 2 giorni che condizionano in quel modo il comportamento dei personaggi sono surreali.
> La sensazione poi è di vedere un mosaico di tante cose già viste.
> Sono curioso di vedere cosa hanno in mente per la terza stagione, perchè in teoria non ci sarebbe altro da raccontare.



Io sono cresciuto con X Files, Lost, Twin Peaks, Scrubs, Braking Bad... e sono sempre meno le serie che riesco a vedere con coinvolgimento: Casa De Papel a livello incongruenze è a livello di 24, eppure entrambe ti prendono un casino, mi sono letteralmente divorato gli episodi, in fondo è intrattenimento, va preso per quello che è.

Sempre meglio che i vari The Walking Dead o Westworld, potenziale infinito ma quasi mi fanno addormentare, talmente tanto che pur guardandole non riesco a tenere il filo del discorso o ricordare i personaggi talmente sono noiose e poco coinvolgenti.


----------



## hiei87 (4 Giugno 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io sono cresciuto con X Files, Lost, Twin Peaks, Scrubs, Braking Bad... e sono sempre meno le serie che riesco a vedere con coinvolgimento: Casa De Papel a livello incongruenze è a livello di 24, eppure entrambe ti prendono un casino, mi sono letteralmente divorato gli episodi, in fondo è intrattenimento, va preso per quello che è.
> 
> Sempre meglio che i vari The Walking Dead o Westworld, potenziale infinito ma quasi mi fanno addormentare, talmente tanto che pur guardandole non riesco a tenere il filo del discorso o ricordare i personaggi talmente sono noiose e poco coinvolgenti.



Sì, è intrattenimento, e per quello funziona. Però ciò non è una scusa per giustificare buchi di trama o scene assurde. Nel complesso è una buona serie, godibile, ma non la definirei mai capolavoro. Tra le serie che citi, ho visto Twin Peaks e Braking Bad, che sono serie capolavoro (Twin Peaks per diversi motivi la metto sopra tutte, nonostante il calo della seconda stagione), e The Walking Dead, che è partita discretamente, per poi diventare la parodia di se stessa.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Giugno 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sì, è intrattenimento, e per quello funziona. Però ciò non è una scusa per giustificare buchi di trama o scene assurde. Nel complesso è una buona serie, godibile, ma non la definirei mai capolavoro. Tra le serie che citi, ho visto Twin Peaks e Braking Bad, che sono serie capolavoro (Twin Peaks per diversi motivi la metto sopra tutte, nonostante il calo della seconda stagione), e The Walking Dead, che è partita discretamente, per poi diventare la parodia di se stessa.



Capolavoro no, ma ti fa venir sempre voglia di vedere immediatamente l' episodio successivo e ti fa affezionare ai personaggi, e direi che è il massimo si possa chiedere ad una serie Tv.

Finita Casa de Papel, non so più che guardare.

Ci sono una decina di serie tv che seguo da anni, Homeland.. Better Call Saul.. Supernatural e altre, ma Game of Thrones a parte non c'è niente che appena posso, mi fa venir voglia di guardare l' episodio, abbastanza deprimente.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Giugno 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sì, è intrattenimento, e per quello funziona. Però ciò non è una scusa per giustificare buchi di trama o scene assurde. Nel complesso è una buona serie, godibile, ma non la definirei mai capolavoro. Tra le serie che citi, ho visto Twin Peaks e Braking Bad, che sono serie capolavoro (Twin Peaks per diversi motivi la metto sopra tutte, nonostante il calo della seconda stagione), e The Walking Dead, che è partita discretamente, per poi diventare la parodia di se stessa.



Guarda Lost se non l' hai mai vista...


----------



## hiei87 (4 Giugno 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Capolavoro no, ma ti fa venir sempre voglia di vedere immediatamente l' episodio successivo e ti fa affezionare ai personaggi, e direi che è il massimo si possa chiedere ad una serie Tv.
> 
> Finita Casa de Papel, non so più che guardare.
> 
> Ci sono una decina di serie tv che seguo da anni, Homeland.. Better Call Saul.. Supernatural e altre, ma Game of Thrones a parte non c'è niente che appena posso, mi fa venir voglia di guardare l' episodio, abbastanza deprimente.



Il problema è che il meccanismo cliffhanger a fine episodio - soluzione nell'episodio successivo è un po' un colpo basso. Ci sono serie che lo sfruttano, ma vivono anche d'altro, e serie, come la Casa di carta, che vivono soprattutto di quello. In più, hanno il difetto di voler seguire troppo i gusti del pubblico, mentre un autore dovrebbe focalizzarsi solo sulla storia che ha intenzione di raccontare.
Io sono appassionato più che altro di cinema. Ho seguito diverse serie, ma raramente mi hanno appassionato, soprattutto con il passare delle stagioni. Una serie molto cinematografica che ho apprezzato è stata "The young pope" di Sorrentino. Altrimenti mi sono piaciute serie animate come Bojack Horseman e Rick e Morty.


----------



## hiei87 (4 Giugno 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda Lost se non l' hai mai vista...



Ci penso da una vita, però mi spaventano la lunghezza e il fatto che tutti mi abbiano parlato male del finale.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Giugno 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ci penso da una vita, però mi spaventano la lunghezza e il fatto che tutti mi abbiano parlato male del finale.



Male, mai farsi parlare del finale di una serie che non hai mai visto, peccato mortale.

Detto questo, quelli che ne parlano male non sanno nemmeno loro cosa avrebbero voluto vedere come finale, Lost è talmente bello che è cosi difficile abbandonarlo che si critica il finale per forza, ma non è cosi male, vai tranquillo.

Sulla lunghezza è vero, è format di 15 anni fa, ma vedrai che non ti annoierai, io ho visto tutta la serie credo 4 volte.

Guardalo, fidati di me, vorrei tanto essere al tuo posto e poterlo vedere come fosse la prima volta. Provaci..credimi.


----------



## hiei87 (4 Giugno 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Male, mai farsi parlare del finale di una serie che non hai mai visto, peccato mortale.
> 
> Detto questo, quelli che ne parlano male non sanno nemmeno loro cosa avrebbero voluto vedere come finale, Lost è talmente bello che è cosi difficile abbandonarlo che si critica il finale per forza, ma non è cosi male, vai tranquillo.
> 
> ...



Grazie del consiglio. Sei stato convincente, prima o poi arriverà il momento di Lost


----------



## Activia01 (4 Giugno 2018)

Io ho iniziato a guardarla dato l'hype che si era creato attorno ma son rimasto veramente deluso. Ottimo potenziale ma nelle mani di qualcuno che non era all'altezza. Ogni volta che si mettevano a parlare di cose non inerenti la rapina, mi veniva voglia di mandare avanti. La caratterizzazione dei personaggi abbastanza ridicola e messa la per prolungare la serie.
Sarà che come altri di voi, dopo aver visto BrBd, GoT, House of Card (che purtroppo è caduta in disgrazia dopo la seconda stagione), gli standard si fanno alti e sono poco digeribili telefilm che dovrebbero essere seri ma risultano veramente banali come La Casa di Carta. I dialoghi e i dettagli per me sono tutto.
Vi consiglio Mr.Robot come serie, famosa ma vista da pochi. Un po pesante a volte ma dopo che si supera metà stagione entra sempre nel vivo e ti prende. Ma almeno non è diluita con discorsi ridicoli e banali.


----------



## sbrodola (4 Giugno 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Westworld, potenziale infinito ma quasi mi fanno addormentare, talmente tanto che pur guardandole non riesco a tenere il filo del discorso o ricordare i personaggi talmente sono noiose e poco coinvolgenti.



No dai Westworld no. Ok, che siamo solo alla seconda stagione e magari fa la fine di The Walking Dead (speriamo di no), ma è una super serie.


----------



## BB7 (4 Giugno 2018)

Concordo appieno con quanto già detto da [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] e [MENTION=3325]Activia01[/MENTION]

Anche io nelle scene non inerenti alla rapina avevo una gran tentazione di mandare avanti, e penso che chiunque abbia un minimo di "cultura" cinematografica trovi evidente come il tutto è un ammasso di scene viste in altre opere condito con colpi di scena telefonati.
[MENTION=3192]Raryof[/MENTION] No il tipo con gli occhiali lo incontra per caso quando interrompe il flirt (alla Gossip Girl insomma ) con la tipa nel bar (ripeto le scene nel bar tutte imbarazzanti), non sapeva da prima chi fosse. 

Senza andare troppo OT per quanto riguarda Lost dopo le prime 2-3 stagioni cala molto. Penso sia l'unica serie dopo la recente Casa di Carta che ho lasciato a metà (Lost sono arrivato fino all'inizio dell'ultima stagione, ma non mi interessava nemmeno più sapere come finiva)


----------



## Raryof (4 Giugno 2018)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Concordo appieno con quanto già detto da [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] e [MENTION=3325]Activia01[/MENTION]
> 
> Anche io nelle scene non inerenti alla rapina avevo una gran tentazione di mandare avanti, e penso che chiunque abbia un minimo di "cultura" cinematografica trovi evidente come il tutto è un ammasso di scene viste in altre opere condito con colpi di scena telefonati.
> [MENTION=3192]Raryof[/MENTION] No il tipo con gli occhiali lo incontra per caso quando interrompe il flirt (alla Gossip Girl insomma ) con la tipa nel bar (ripeto le scene nel bar tutte imbarazzanti), non sapeva da prima chi fosse.
> ...



Quando parlavo del tizio con gli occhiali mi riferivo all'entrata dello stesso durante l'operazione necessaria che lo ha fatto entrare nella zecca, lì gli hanno messo la cimice e lì il professore ha cominciato a spiare la commissaria.
Riguardo Lost concordo con te, io sono arrivato a metà della quinta e penultima stagione facendo una fatica pazzesca, praticamente l'ho cominciata a fine 2016 10 mesi dopo l'ho mollata, io pensavo di finirla solo per il finale ma il bottanaio di roba pesantissima e ingarbugliata che ci hanno sbattuto dentro mi ha messo ko... ti do un consiglio spassionato, guardati Wrecked, è una serie demenziale che prende per il culo Lost, sono 2 stagioni che finiscono subito e chi non è riusciuto a finire Lost sicuramente apprezzerà tantissimo


----------



## Victorss (17 Giugno 2018)

Finita ora. Seconda serie divorata in 2 giorni.
Capolavoro assoluto per quanto mi riguarda.
E sì, ho visto breaking bad è un mucchio di altre serie.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Luglio 2018)

Ho visto la puntata 6.
Per adesso è carina come serie!


----------



## Jino (21 Luglio 2018)

Secondo me parte benissimo, mi piace molto la voce narrante di Tokyo, i vari flashback...peccato che come spesso accade parte da un'idea bellissima che però piano piano si spegne.


----------



## fra29 (21 Luglio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Secondo me parte benissimo, mi piace molto la voce narrante di Tokyo, i vari flashback...peccato che come spesso accade parte da un'idea bellissima che però piano piano si spegne.



Perché dici questo?
Invece il finale per me è molto ben riuscito..
Peccato la forzatura del sequel


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Luglio 2018)

Visto oggi il primo episodio e non credo la proseguirò. Mi pare un "mescolone" dei soliti cliché e stereotipi per quanto riguarda i personaggi. Tokyo non la sopportavo già dal primo secondo di voce narrante


----------



## Jino (25 Luglio 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Perché dici questo?
> Invece il finale per me è molto ben riuscito..
> Peccato la forzatura del sequel



Prima parte ottima, seconda parte cala drammaticamente....solo in finale, per quanto non stupendo, hai ragione almeno riesce sufficentemente bene. 

Serie tivù godibile, ma tra un anno manco me la ricorderò.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (6 Agosto 2018)

Prima stagione finita, sono alla 6/9 della seconda.
Per ora la prima stagione nettamente superiore. L’idea che ho è che nella seconda stagione fossero a corto di idee... e abbiano iniziato a forzare troppo la mano.. peró sono curioso di vedere la fine per giudicare,,,


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Agosto 2018)

Finito di vedere. Sono combattuto .. peró consiglio di vederla.
Terza stsgione? Non riesco a immaginatmela


----------



## Moffus98 (9 Settembre 2018)

Appena finita. Stupenda. Forse l'unica che si avvicina un pò a Breaking Bad, anche se quella rimane praticamente imbattibile per regia, sceneggiatura e prove degli attori. Se Breaking Bad merita un 10 come voto, questa ottiene un bel 9,5. Ci sono alcune forzature, si è vero, ma è davvero una grandissima serie che tiene con il fiato sospeso fino all'ultimo secondo e che ti porta spudoratamente a tifare per i rapinatori. Non vedo l'ora esca la terza stagione, anche se al momento non riesco proprio ad immaginarmela.


----------



## Raryof (9 Settembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Appena finita. Stupenda. Forse l'unica che si avvicina un pò a Breaking Bad, anche se quella rimane praticamente imbattibile per regia, sceneggiatura e prove degli attori. Se Breaking Bad merita un 10 come voto, questa ottiene un bel 9,5. Ci sono alcune forzature, si è vero, ma è davvero una grandissima serie che tiene con il fiato sospeso fino all'ultimo secondo e che ti porta spudoratamente a tifare per i rapinatori. Non vedo l'ora esca la terza stagione, anche se al momento non riesco proprio ad immaginarmela.




Sei in buona compagnia.



Raryof ha scritto:


> Io avevo finito la prima serie (in Italia) mesi fa e ho finito la seconda 5 minuti fa, spaziale, non è calata un pelo dall'inizio alla fine.


----------



## Moffus98 (10 Settembre 2018)

Intanto Netflix annuncia che ci sarà una terza stagione, molto probabilmente sarà disponibile su Netflix a partire da Maggio-Giugno 2019. Le riprese dovrebbero iniziare a breve. A detta del regista della serie Colmenar, la terza stagione sarà qualcosa di molto brutale e potente, a tal punto che le prime 2 stagioni sembreranno un prologo rispetto alla terza stagione.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2018)

Vista. Come hanno detto anche altri qui dentro, negli ultimi episodi si è persa un pò quell'atmosfera di "tensione" e curiosità dei primi episodi. Poi certi personaggi "bimbominkiosi" come Tokyo e Rio potevano essere meglio caratterizzati, mentre ho apprezzato moltissimo Berlino, ma soprattutto il professore (quest'ultimo stava pure nel Segreto come la mamma di Tokyo e Denver  ). Nel complesso la serie mi è piaciuta e spero che nella prossima stagione diventi più matura e si dia più spazio alla suspense ed all'azione e meno ai sentimentalismi dei protagonisti (ho trovato esaltante solo la storia d'amore tra il professore e l'ispettore, il resto du palle).


----------



## Moffus98 (11 Settembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vista. Come hanno detto anche altri qui dentro, negli ultimi episodi si è persa un pò quell'atmosfera di "tensione" e curiosità dei primi episodi. Poi certi personaggi "bimbominkiosi" come Tokyo e Rio potevano essere meglio caratterizzati, mentre ho apprezzato moltissimo Berlino, ma soprattutto il professore (quest'ultimo stava pure nel Segreto come la mamma di Tokyo e Denver  ). Nel complesso la serie mi è piaciuta e spero che nella prossima stagione diventi più matura e si dia più spazio alla suspense ed all'azione e meno ai sentimentalismi dei protagonisti (ho trovato esaltante solo la storia d'amore tra il professore e l'ispettore, il resto du palle).



Infatti sarà cosi. Sarà una stagione clamorosa e piena d'azione, almeno a detta del regista e del produttore esecutivo.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2018)

Ehm niente, ci tenevo a farvelo sapere che il professore tempo fa è stato ospite da lei  .


----------



## Moffus98 (1 Aprile 2019)

*Terza stagione che uscirà il 19 Luglio!
Ecco il teaser: *


----------



## fabri47 (1 Aprile 2019)

Piccolo OT: Vi ricordo che questo mercoledì su Rai 2 parte "Il Molo Rosso" la serie ideata dallo stesso creatore della Casa di Carta e con protagonista Alvaro Morte, l'attore che interpreta il Professore. Ecco il topic dedicato Il Molo Rosso: da mercoledì 3 aprile su Rai 2


----------

